# Have you heard of "The Gun Wire"?



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you heard about the web site called "The Gun Wire" it is a great site that aggregates a lot of information posted around the Internet, every day. I've been reading it now for several months, and really enjoy it.

It is the "Drudge Report" for all things firearms.

Check it out here:

The Gun Wire


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Never heard of it, but I bookmarked it as soon as I clicked your link. Thanks!!!!


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I did the same thanks


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy to help.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys, and gals, just wanted to give a big shout out again for the fantastic gun news aggregation site, "The Gun Wire." It has become my favorite news web site and provides a full range of gun related articles and videos, the good, the bad and the ugly.

You owe it to yourself to bookmark this site:

The Gun Wire

Here's a pic of the home page. Nothing fancy, just the facts.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,,,,I got a virus from the site!


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I highly doubt that.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

FACT!,,,,Just letting you know.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Seriously, I highly doubt it. There are "virus" programs that flag things on web sites that are NOT viruses. I've tracked this down with the owner of GunSite and he verifies his site is just fine and NOT pumping out viruses, etc.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

It does try to install a trojan on your computer. My anti-virus program (eset) popped up a warning and blocked the link and said it was trying to install a trojan on my computer. The link needs to be removed from the first post.

It said it was the - JS/Kryptik.trojan.

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&outpu...pw.r_qf.&fp=ce8c79dcfa1632ed&biw=1600&bih=782


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

It is a false positive, flagged by several of the popular anti-virus programs. It is a Java script thing throwing off a false positive.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Just heard from the site owner:

_Two weeks ago when our site traffic exploded, someone attacked the site. We totally cleaned the site and now have an hourly virus program running on it to monitor threats. It's possible that their virus software blacklisted us and has yet to be updated. But the site is clean. Period.Thanks for the heads up._

So, there is nothing wrong with the site, and...combined with what I already told; namely, that the "trojan" named has been known to be a false positive thrown off by Java script on the user's computer, this is NOT a virus issue from The Gun Wire.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,,like I said, I got a virus from the site a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, _TWO WEEKS_ ago. Read comment #12. Interesting how you only mention that now.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

I got my warning today.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, see discussion above. It is a false positive being generated by Java.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,,no need to get excited.............


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

No need? Of course not. 

Fun? Sure.

: )

It's all good.


----------



## wazmo (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been a reader of that site for some time now and can say that it is a good site, as is this one. Both sites (along with a few others) are in my bookmarks as my regular reads. Usually with a tablet as I'm laying in bed at night.

As a web site designer/developer by trade, I can see a site like that being attacked but the effects are usually worse on them than they are on the general public. Not sure what the attacker was after but I'm sure the general public was probably not the target...the site was. I didn't catch the effect, so it must have been cleared up pretty quickly. I can't tell you how many times I've been called on, at weird hours of the night, to clean out some hacker's handy work...sometimes server wide, affecting many sites on that same server. Really fun. Anyway....

The flag you mention, as already noted, probably resulted in a temporary blacklisting of the site out in internet land and took a bit of time for the blacklisting to be cleared out (kind of like a bit of nasty on a credit report). The site has a great reputation.

No one should worry about visiting that site. Just make sure you keep coming back to this one and the gun gods will leave you alone :-0.

BTW: one of my other favorite reads is the The Firearm Blog. No politics, just hardware. Mostly tactical stuff.

Also check out http://armoryblog.com. Pretty good.

If you are a female shooter, check out Packing Pretty | A Tactical Guide for Women to Concealed Carry and Personal Protection. That is a blog targeted at women gun owners, with a slant on self-defense. Yes, I admit that I'm a man who actually reads it... common sense stuff is common sense stuff, so there ya go; enough said on that.

Other honorable mention sites, in my book, are:

gunway.com (really good...like Gun Wire but nicer looking)
gundirectory.com (slow loading site but a great directory of guns and reviews)
jerkingthetrigger.com/blog (like thefireamblog.com and armoryblog.com)
anothergunblog.blogspot.com
gunnuts.net

Anyway, the internet is full of them. Blogs as well as forums.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Here is another good site for you guys in S.C. SouthCarolinaHunters.com - SC Hunting Forum, News, Articles, Gear Reviews


----------

